# Grey water discharge in an Italian village!



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Let’s hear it for the owner of a white fifth-wheeler (a Celtic Rambler) that left the Sant Antonio campsite in Vico Equense, near Sorrento, at 0920 on Saturday 19th Sept, travelling in convoy with a large silver Hymer with a personalised number plate. Stopping in the narrow street (and blocking the local bus) he opened his grey water tank full bore to discharge into the street. His intention had obviously been to drive up the hill fouling the street as he went. Only the angry shouts of French motorhomers waiting at the bus stop with us made him turn it off and hurriedly drive away.

I apologised to the French on behalf of more considerate British motorhomers, and regret I did not think quick enough to take a photo.

Sir, if you read this please be aware that this is disgusting behaviour, and damages the reputation of all of us. I’d like to think will be more considerate in the future – but I won’t be putting any money on it.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

I watched as two british vans dumped there water in the aire at calias amazing when there is a dumping station there. just because it was early in the morning and dark they must have thought nobody would see them also got picture both autotrail one with pop in the reg the other kft


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I just don't understand those who think its ok to empty grey water on the road especially once it has been festering in a tank for a while 


Name and Shame them 

but

If you ever see water coming out of my van it will be me emptying my fresh water tank. The only way I can completely empty it is to do a nice 200 mile trip with the drain valve open.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> large silver Hymer with a personalised number plate.


Funny that, on our recent 'tour' the majority of British Hymers had personalised number plates.

What is it with Hymer owners. Do they think they're a superior race or something?

I often notice on forums that Hymer owners name drop the brand into general posts.

e.g. "We're taking the Hymer to France", or "We're going in our Hymer"

I don't see this strange behaviour with other brands  :?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Hymer, glad I have an Autotrail...  

Waste water.. no excuse just lazy and gives us all a bad name.. :evil:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Waste water in Vico Equense*

:roll: Ciao tutti,
if they were dumping where the road up from the camspite joins the main road at the bus stop at Seiano, not only were they filthy inconsiderate s**s, but it is also extremely dangerous! for themselves and others :evil: :evil: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

No, it was at the bottom of the hill outside the Spiaggio campsite (which incidentally has the friendliest and most helpful owner I have ever met), but the water would still have been running when they reached the main road


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> Let's hear it for the owner of a white fifth-wheeler (a Celtic Rambler) that left the Sant Antonio campsite in Vico Equense, near Sorrento, at 0920 on Saturday 19th Sept, travelling in convoy with a large silver Hymer with a personalised number plate. Stopping in the narrow street (and blocking the local bus) he opened his grey water tank full bore to discharge into the street. His intention had obviously been to drive up the hill fouling the street as he went. Only the angry shouts of French motorhomers waiting at the bus stop with us made him turn it off and hurriedly drive away.
> 
> I apologised to the French on behalf of more considerate British motorhomers, and regret I did not think quick enough to take a photo.
> 
> Sir, if you read this please be aware that this is disgusting behaviour, and damages the reputation of all of us. I'd like to think will be more considerate in the future - but I won't be putting any money on it.


To be frank, who cares?

I do, but not enough to post it here.

Seen plenty of other Europeans doing the same.

So it was a Hymer with a Private reg, the driver could have been Italian.

The point seems more anti 5th wheel/hymer to me.

Anyone who wants a rant, follow some of the MH's leaving the NEC car parks after a show. See all the vans with water dripping from their drain cocks.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think hymer owners feel above anyone, I think the private reg is to hide the vehicles' age!

If you have to drag your grey to the next site, so be it! 

I have always found the council workers quite helpful if you are stuck as they know where there are places you can drop your grey where it goes to the water treatment rather than the rivers. All you have to do is ask them, or call the local council. They would rather direct you than clear up your mess!


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> If you ever see water coming out of my van it will be me emptying my fresh water tank. The only way I can completely empty it is to do a nice 200 mile trip with the drain valve open.


At the risk of being a smart arse - I syphon mine :roll:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Derek500

We're taking our hymer to France next year.

Sorry, couldn't resist.

PaulnCaz.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I dump my grey waste on the road (well let it dribble out actually). This method was recommended to me by a my dealer when I bought the van. 

As has been discussed on here ad tedium, many of us don't see a problem. If you wild camp or use CL's, you have no alternative. 

As for naming and shaming me, feel free. Do I give a toss?


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Anyone who wants a rant, follow some of the MH's leaving the NEC car parks after a show. See all the vans with water dripping from their drain cocks.


One of them could have been me (but wasn't). After enquiring of a CC steward where I could empty my grey waste (I was on the official CC camping area), I was told "We don't have any facilities for motorhomes - just drive down the road and dump it on the grass verge". I didn't.

Mike


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have seen plenty emptying their grey water in the streets, both Uk and Continental, it is a little idle I must say, but be honest is it that bad, it usually only has old hand washing / shower water in it. its not as if the person was emptying his loo.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I had a discussion about this with a senior scientist from the Environment Agency. After giving it some thought he advised that chucking a bucket of grey water into a hedge at the edge of the campsite was probably OK, but letting it run off into the normal drains / rainwater system (as distinct from mains sewers) was a no-no. 

On a campsite in France there was a Belgian MH on the pitch opposite who just left his waste water drain tap open the whole time he was there. I could hear the water spalshing onto the pitch under his MH every time he or his wife used their sink. Yukk. I pity the next person to use that pitch; might be a tenter for example. 


SD


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Why is it so wrong to dump grey waste water on the road? Here's my take on the subject: - 

Grey waste water contains soap (from our bathrooms and washing up water from our kitchens). Dumping it on the road means dumping soap (and other things of course) on the road.

krull - "many of us don't see a problem" - the problem is that soap is slippery, so what you are effectively doing is making the road surface slippery. I'm sure MHF members who are also cyclists and motorcyclists might want a word about that!

Ever ridden a bike over a puddle of rain water and noticed how you get splashed by it? How would like ride over a puddle of someones washing water and get splashed by that!

krull - "This method was recommended to me by a my dealer" - Your dealer is an idiot, please name and shame.

krull - "If you wild camp or use CL's, you have no alternative" - So you dump all your rubbish out the window as you're going along do you? Or do you wait till you get home or find a bin to put it in?

Dumping grey waste on the road as you're going along is a disgusting habbit as well as dangerous to other road users as I've pointed out above. Lets have a bit more consideration can we and empty it down a drain.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dumping grey water on the move is a disgusting habit ( everyone gets a bit)

The culprits should be horsewhipped

Loddy


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, Veering slightly off the grey water subject, we were returning home from the UK a couple of weeks ago and stopped overnight at a campsite near Blois. which we got from the Alan Rogers book. The site was a bit scruffy but I suppose that was normal after a hot summer but they are a year round site. Out of three sanitary blocks on site only one was open and that wasn't the one with chemical waste disposal facilities. I asked where I could empty the waste and was told there was a motorhome service point with a grey water disposal grille and I should empty it there as it all went into the same place. Surely that can't be right as the risk of disease would be unacceptable let alone the potential for offensive smells. If the owners can't be bothered to apply proper standards who can ? Needless to say we won't be back there.

Regards, Tom

Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Grey water*

Well as if that isn't bad enough I once saw an "Italian" MH dump his toilet tank on the grey water grid and then promptly drive off and leave the contents for all to see! Oh year, and this year while on the Caravan club site at Kimmeridge, where there are no toilet facilities, my wife witnessed a member "urinating in the grey water dump point!!!!!! Don't it just make you sick.
Oh yeah, we will be at the Cornwall rally this weekend in "The Hymer" :lol: :lol: 
curlyboy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Its not just Hymer owners or British its everyone - we were in Honfleur in August and one of only a handful of Brits and some foreigner dump their toilet in the drinking water washing outerer. They had to come and pump the sewage back into the drain which was all of 3 feet to the right.

Unfortunately arrived last on site and thought oooh that's a big spot no wonder it was next to the dump some right rank smells all night! 8O 

Greenie


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

smart arse!!!!! :lol:


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Phillip said:


> Why is it so wrong to dump grey waste water on the road? Here's my take on the subject: -
> 
> Grey waste water contains soap (from our bathrooms and washing up water from our kitchens). Dumping it on the road means dumping soap (and other things of course) on the road.
> 
> ...


Just a couple of observations:

I cycle about 100 miles per week and motorcycle about 10,000 mles per year. Thank you very much. Riding over dribbles of grey waste does not concern me in the least. As for dangerous, a trifle melodramatic I suggest.

As for CL's, they are required as a registration criteria to provide a minimum facility of a bin and a toilet dump facility. This can be a pit in a corner of a field so cannot be driven near. I have never seen a MH grey waste dump at a CL. Yes I could buy a waste master, but I consider them too bulky for occasional use.

If you don't fancy dumping on the road, well done, give yourself a pat on the back. But not all of us spend all our time on CC sites where such facilities are available, nor do we have facilities at home either.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It is not as bad as some make out, Read This :- http://www.goselfsufficient.co.uk/using-grey-water-in-your-home.html


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Grey water*

While we were at the Blois aire this year I watched 2 Italien vans emptying their toilet cassetes down the grey water point then using the fresh water pipe to wash them out...........yuck


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Why does it seem to be just Italian vans?

Noticed the same thing happening on a site in Salzburg over new year. The poor site owner was tearing what little hair he had left out trying to educate them in the fine art of emptying and cleaning wc and waste tanks.

It seems that 'most' Italian vans are hired (I would say that over 75% of the vans on the site in Salzburg were hired and we were the only non Italian there!!), and that the hirers are not educated properly by the hire companies in the arts of motorhome use and etiquette.

Why do I think they were hired? Because they all had large stickers on them advertising the hire agency......

Carl


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And we wonder why car parks have height barriers and no aires in this country.

Minority selfish b`stards spoil everythig for the majority.

Dave p


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*grey water*



Carl_n_Flo said:


> Why does it seem to be just Italian vans?
> 
> Noticed the same thing happening on a site in Salzburg over new year. The poor site owner was tearing what little hair he had left out trying to educate them in the fine art of emptying and cleaning wc and waste tanks.
> 
> ...


Come to think of it they were hire vans, they were very noisey too :roll:


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

krull said:


> Phillip said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so wrong to dump grey waste water on the road? Here's my take on the subject: -
> ...


in your selfish world where grey water is not a issue what do you do with your general rubbish and toilet waste?


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

karlb said:


> krull said:
> 
> 
> > Phillip said:
> ...


I find the nearest primary school and dump it in the playground :roll:

READ THE POST


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

krull said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> > krull said:
> ...


that cant be healthy, do you use any schools or just primary schools?


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Grey water discharge*

Neare to home we were on a c&c site on the Devon coast , we saw tenters emptying elsons down grey water drains and washing it out with the fresh water tap , another camper /m/her/ caravanner ,whoever ,put washing in washing machine, I said you left a towel out , she replied I only packed one towel by mistake, for 4 of us ,it's wet and I am going to tumble dry it ! How I did'nt say something to her I don't know.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Grey/black dumping in Italy by Italians*

 Ciao tutti,
just a quick word here in defence of Italian motorhomers. You are right, many of them are in hired motorhomes, many of them are noisy, selfish, and badly educated in the niceties of considerate motorhoming. Just like many of their British, French, Spanish or whatever counterparts.
However, you will find that many Italian motorhomes, especially older Rimor, Roller team, and Laika models, have what is called a 'marine' toilet; i.e. no casette, but a holding tank. Consequently many aree di sosta; both municipal, private, or on motorways; are designed so that both black and grey waster are dumped down a single central grill. In these cases a hosepipe is generally also available to rinse the whole setup thoroughly, which often can also be the drinking water supply. And of course you dump your black waste casette there too. Italian motorhomers, I know from personal experience, often assume that all over Europe it's the same design/method of use.
Just a tip for using the hosepipe to fill up with fresh water - give it a thorough wipe over with a Dettol floor cleaning wipe before use as fresh water supply.
saluti,
eddied
edit : take a look at recently inserted foto of Gubbio area attrezzata in campsite database, and you will see what I mean


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks to one of the above i had a wet pitch to put my sons tent on a few years ago.Smelly with food bits all over

Simple If you do not fancy camping on others waste

Do not leave any yourself.


dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

EddieD, thanks for that explanation. 

The aire at Canterbury, in common with many others, has only one grille for disposal of toilet waste and grey water. It is possible to lift the grid so that the toilet waste can be poured directly down the manhole. Most do not lift the grille, it is not clear that it can be lifted. There are no handles or hinges and you need to have gloves and to be fairly strong, there is potential for dropping the grille into what is a deep manhole or for trapping your fingers or toes. Taking the design into account I am sure the council did not intend users to lift the grille, yet those who do not could be accused of making a disgusting mess. It was not very well designed by someone who did not fully understand what it would be used for. 

I suspect that often when we see disposal of one sort or another which we do not like it is simply because some people have not understood how a particular facility is meant to work. There is little standardisation and usually few or no signs. 

As to the van emptying along the road, I would not do it but I do put grey waste directly into a storm drain if I cannot find an aire. 

All this correctness makes the unlikely assumption that each toilet disposal facility is connected to a mains sewer or a septic tank and that the grey water is is sent to the sewer or a soak away or that both are put into holding tanks which are regularly emptied and disposed of in an approved manner or that, as long as it looks tidy we do not care about the mechanics of disposal. Although exactly how a mixture of toilet and grey waste can be disposed of in an environmentally friendly manner defeats me. The detergents and cleaning products from a grey water tank would impair the operation of a septic tank preventing toilet waste breaking down and clogging the tank. 

I come down somewhere between the two extremes reflected here, Alan.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I once inadvertently left my waste open, I was camping in Bolzano and the emptying grille was at the bottom of a nice incline just in front of the reception, Nice I thought a great place to ensure my tank is totally emptied and reversed up to it with nose up the hill and opened the tap.
Whilst waiting for it to empty I went to the reception and paid up, I was about fourth in a queue and when I came out there was another unit waiting to use the drain, I forgot about the tap totally and jumped in and of we went.
We got up to Lindau on Lake Contstanz and parked up, We had lunch and then I had a shower, later on I went around the back to get a fresh bottle of wine and noticed water dripping from waste pipe, I immediately realised what I had done ( or Not Done ) and closed the tap, It was a stupid mistake and I felt bl**dy awful about it.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

krull said:


> Phillip said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so wrong to dump grey waste water on the road? Here's my take on the subject: -
> ...


The point I was making is that grey waste is "rubbish" and should be disposed of in the same way as any other rubbish that we collect on our travels i.e. deposited in the appropriate place.

You wouldn't drive along throwing rubbish out the window (I hope 8O ) so why drive along throwing rubbish out the grey waste tank.

Next time you come off your bike through slipping on something, have a think about what it might have been that made the road slippery - soap or fat or cooking oil out of someones grey waste tank perhaps!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

First rule of motorhoming...come and go and only leave your tyre prints.

Failure to do the above will lead to towns and villages not wanting to have us anywhere near them.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I agree that dumping grey water on the public road is a disgusting habit, maybe not unlike picking ones nose or [email protected]*ing in public.
BUT, compared to the cocktail of crap which emanates from vehicles travelling the roads (soot, rubber dust, brake dust, oil, grease, etc.) and what is washed by the rain from our polluted air, I reckon what results from washing my arm pits or the breakfast dishes is pretty harmless. In fact the soap/detergents it containes might even help to neutralise the afore mentioned crap.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Phillip said:


> krull said:
> 
> 
> > Phillip said:
> ...


I Don't agree with that Philip, Have you seen the VERY slippery mess at EVERY bus stop, That is caused by buses dripping Oil from their engines, an acquaintance of mine owns a Pizza shop, one of his employees went a right cropper off his bike on one.
There are many many more bus stops and buses than there will ever be Motorhomes.

I don't agree with emptying waste on public highways or any other place that is not the correct place But I think that is not a valid argument.
Also anyone that puts cooking oil in the units drains to go into the waste is asking for trouble anyway, If I have any to get rid of I use the household waste (rubbish) deposits as there is enough paper based waste to soak it up so it doesn't cause any problems, I was instructed to do this in my very early days by a site owner, I had a chip pan I wanted to empty so I asked him if he had anywhere for such waste, I was told to spread it ever the paper based waste as then it would be soaked up, at another site I was told to pour it directly down the Grey waste drain as there was no paper based waste in the bin.

But reading this thread it seems as though there are many different ideas and instructions on what to do and what not to do, It strikes me it is one of those "Grey areas".


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Interestingly a number of sites along the Med that I have used over the years ask people to empty their grey waste over tree roots plants hedgerows etc.

Wups


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Within a ten mile radius from where I live on the South Coast, there are two Hammerheads that back right on to the beach. Over the past ten years there has been a gradual increase of "Freeparkers" on these sites, but this year, since the beginning of August, it has increased dramatically, mainlyby Dutch, Belgians, Brits, with the odd one or two Italians. So I assume it has been mentioned on the Net. 

About threequarters of these of these Vans discharged their Waste water onto the road before setting off, obviously of the opinion, that it is not offensive to to this. Andy :x :x :x


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Quite right too Wupert. After all what is in it that might harm plants. Any nasty detergents or bleach would so dilute as to be only a trace and many such things are neutralised by or become locked up in soil, Alan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Speaking as a superior Hymer owner with a private plate :wink: , regardless of whether its ok to dump your grey waste along the road or not (I'm in the 'no it's not' camp), what hasn't been mentioned is the perception you are giving to non motorhoming onlookers. They have no idea what substance it is they see pouring out of the back of the vehicle but will probably assume the worst and think it's something to do with the toilet. Another excuse to give motorhomers a bad name.
If you have a waste tank fitted (don't most m/homes?), then do the decent thing and carry it with you until you can find a suitable place to dump it. There's no excuse.

If you don't, I'm with Loddy, you should be flogged to within an inch of your life.

That last bit was a joke by the way. :wink: 

Pete.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Previously with all our RVs, the waste (marine type) tanks were so large as to not need emptying more than once a week. Easy to find a 'dump' facility enroute.
Now with our Euro Shed (not Hymer) it's still not difficult to find one of the many dumping facilities that are sprouting up in virtually every town in France at least.
We have the facilities available, why not use them?

Le-Mans is an eye opener. Thousands camping in a field serviced by 2 or 4 toilets...!!! 8O But the hedges and gullies all seem to cope well and absorb the waste ............ I think.

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

I drain my water into a humble bucket, yet this morning, water was still coming out of the waste pipe for a good few miles worth of driving. There will always be some slopping about in the tank, plus the pipes etc.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If one must dump grey water in situ Use a filter to remove the solids soap and fats.
Simple to make.One of the good ladies popsocks, filled with grass or shredded leaves. Hold over the outlet util all the water has been drained.

Years ago There was a plastic container advertised in the Caravaning mags. It was used as above.
I have tried googling and cannot find them


Now everyone should be happier.

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> If one must dump grey water in situ Use a filter to remove the solids soap and fats.
> Simple to make.One of the good ladies popsocks, filled with grass or shredded leaves. Hold over the outlet util all the water has been drained.
> 
> Years ago There was a plastic container advertised in the Caravaning mags. It was used as above.
> ...


I'm not! 

My, well the van's waste outlet is well under the van and only about an inch protrudes. Not laying in a puddle of mucky water for anyone :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You got caught short then spacerunner. :lol: 
How far do you have to reach under the van to find the valve.


DAve p


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Judging by some of the vociferous holier than thou posts on here I get the impression that some people live out their orderly lives hopping from one orderly CC site to the next. How adventureous of you.

Some of us use our vans throughout the year, wild camp, use aires, backwater CL's and generally wing it. In January, we are going to Arran. Perhaps the experts would like to suggest how we get rid of grey waste on an Island with no camp sites or facilities? Maybe the fairies will take it away, or should I stop at home until the nearest CC site opens?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No camp sites or facilities.

Sounds great. Be sure to take plenty of water with you.

dave p


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Isle of Arran dumping*

 Ciao Krull, as one of the holier than thou brigade, I don't really mind where I camp, and whether wild or not. As a bit long in the tooth do like my home comforts when they can be found. Even on a remote island I think you'll find a storm drain, or a public loo, or a friendly farm somewhere where you can dump grey or black waste without fouling the countryside, beach, or country lane hedgerow.
I did on Pantelleria.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

@ krull

your arran waste dump can be found here :wink:


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

krull said:


> As for naming and shaming me, feel free. Do I give a toss?


I am so glad I drive a MH with French number plates then I am not associated with the like of this type of camper van owner. And you wonder why Brits are not welcomed?


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> My, well the van's waste outlet is well under the van and only about an inch protrudes. Not laying in a puddle of mucky water for anyone :lol:


Like you, the grey waste outlet on my MH is underneath in the middle. I just pull a lever on the side of the MH and it comes gushing out.

Even when there are grills on aires/sites, manoeuvring to get the aim right is sometimes impossible.

I have never been to a CL with any facility for dumping grey water, so normally I will drive to a layby and park near a drain to dump it.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am beginning to understand why motorhomers are not wanted. It makes me sad that we all become tarred with the same brush.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

We stopped on a CL in Orkney in May. Full facilities available including Grey water dump. Unfortunately, dump was positioned too close to fresh water standpipe. As my outlet is well under the rear, in the centre of the van, the standpipe prevented me positioning over the grid. The farmer was quite miffed, he's a tugger & wasn't aware of MH precise requirements. Just had to get as close as possible, most of it went down!

Correction, there were actually two standpipes close together, one to wash off the grid & the other to fill your fresh water tank. It was the wash off one that was too close.
I would have thought the CC would have a standard specification for positioning of such items. Maybe they only consider tuggers' requirements!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

The MH'ers that say they can not manouver close to a drain what are they saying about them selves ?

If you are unable to place the vehicle over the dump drain, why not purchase a length of waste hose, yes i know it costs money, but some times you have to spend money.

Steve


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> The MH'ers that say they can not manouver close to a drain what are they saying about them selves ?
> 
> If you are unable to place the vehicle over the dump drain, why not purchase a length of waste hose, yes i know it costs money, but some times you have to spend money.
> 
> Steve


I'm sorry, but you're not reading the posts!! I don't know whether British motorhomes are all designed by and for ex-caravanners, but many continental MHs do not have an outlet pipe that is accessible to attach hoses etc.

Many grills are too close to walls etc. to enable the outlet to be positioned over them. It's nothing to do with driving skill.

Why don't you think before you write condescending posts???!!!


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Steco 1958

Totally impractical in my case. To fit a length of hose, or use a bucket, would involve crawling under the van each time. Also there is very little protrusion of pipe beyond the valve so difficult if not impossible to fit a hose on a temporary basis. I suppose it would be possible to fit a permanent extension, but this would hang so low it would rub on the ground over humps, etc. As it is we almost grounded on the ferry.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Derek500,,I dont see this as a condersending post, just a statement of fact.

emmbeedee, I understand your plight on this, earlier on in the week a few pics of the underside of a unit was shown, and their waste was very short, but I am sure there would be a way of extending the outlet, and yes it may need you to crawl underneath on the odd occasion, but what is worst a dirty knee or grey water all over the place.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Steco 1958.

Not just your knees, you'd need to crawl right underneath on your back to fit something to it!
I've just been outside to have a look. It might be possible to fit an extension out to the side. Have to consider that if we do keep this van as it is a right pain, often two or three goes, trying to position over the grid at the moment.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Well it looks like some people do not mind sitting outside and having a cup of tea with there waste water running by them but I am not to keen on it also not to happy about having to walk through it either so all them that dump there waste in carparks should get together in a corner and they can all play in one big puddle. One of my pet hates is when I pull up to a nice spot and it has been spoiled by somebody dumping there waste and half there tea is still lying there. 
Some sites let you put your waste water on the flower beds which is a good idea but when you have a few buckets of waste which have food in them of the dishes it starts to leave a big impact and starts to smell


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> Derek500,,I dont see this as a condersending post, just a statement of fact.


What facts are those?

If you can't drive over a grill because of the position of your outlet, you are a bad driver?

And if "why not purchase a length of waste hose, yes i know it costs money, but some times you have to spend money." is not condescending, I don't know what is!!

Silly man!!


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

derek500 said:


> steco1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Derek500,,I dont see this as a condersending post, just a statement of fact.
> ...


I agree with you Derek, and I have the same problems as others. I use a wastemaster, which rolls a fair way under the van, has a wide input neck and with a bit of faffing and a few good swear words can be positioned to take 20 odd litres at a time! Lives in the bathroom (empty) whilst travelling and is the first thing out when pitching so no problem with taking up space/weight. Then at any site you can wheel it (sometimes multiple trips) to the most appropriate dump, if on a minimum facilities CL etc a hedgerow or nettle patch is ok.

Noel.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

krull said:


> Judging by some of the vociferous holier than thou posts on here I get the impression that some people live out their orderly lives hopping from one orderly CC site to the next. How adventureous of you.
> 
> Some of us use our vans throughout the year, wild camp, use aires, backwater CL's and generally wing it. In January, we are going to Arran. Perhaps the experts would like to suggest how we get rid of grey waste on an Island with no camp sites or facilities? Maybe the fairies will take it away, or should I stop at home until the nearest CC site opens?


Crull - We visited Arran for a few days last week and very nice it is, too. Fortunately the wx was superb - hopefully it will be for you, too, in January. We wild camped - and I'm not going to get drawn into this thread about grey water as it gets far too personal and vindictive - but as we left the island from the north (I forget what it's called offhand) much to our surprise we came across a bigish caravan site half a mile east of the ferry. Until then we too thought there wasn't one on Arran, although to be fair we didn't research for one before we went - as we prefer the solitude and peace of wildcamping.

CarlB - your link to waste dumps in Arran led me into a 'schools in Arran' website - not what I expected


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Leaving any mess or used water is a crime, I have a locker full of pipes and buckets and I am able to empty my tanks under any condition.

Take only photographs and leave only footprints is my moto

Loddy

PS I don't own a Hymer but I have a cherished reg. plate


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just curious, but which law makes leaving used water a crime, Alan.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Not a crime really just inconsiderate,

Thats what I like about this forum, always someone there to pull you up on a point.

Loddy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Loddy, I was not taking the mickey, I thought you meant it and I was a bit taken aback to hear that there could be such a law. Guess I should go to bed and get some sleep, Alan.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

What's wrong with turfing a foot square and digging a cubic foot hole then popping it all back when you leave? a mini soak away no problem, better still collect in a bucket and check regularly and water hedges etc, sounds almost eco friendly to me!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Sorry Loddy, I was not taking the mickey, I thought you meant it and I was a bit taken aback to hear that there could be such a law. Guess I should go to bed and get some sleep, Alan.


No probs

Alan (loddy)


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I quote from the MMM Motorhome Book. 
While there are a minority of irresponsible motorhome owners who will surreptitiously drain their grey water on a backroad when they think no one is looking, this is tantamount to fly-tipping and, if caught, they could face the full force of the law.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting quote Rowley, I wonder which law, pity they did not tell us that. Or could it mean they could face the full force of the law if there was such a law. 

There may or may not be such a law, if there is it would be useful to know. Although, if there is no specific prohibition I am sure one of our "catch all" type bits of legislation could be brought to bear on a miscreant, it would just need a prosecutor with some imagination to frame a charge. Fly tipping might do it, or some sort of conspiracy, it is almost littering, avoiding tipping tax. A more likely one, negligently discharging noxious waste into a water course. Although I just made that one up it sounds like a runner to me, Alan.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

rowley said:


> I quote from the MMM Motorhome Book.
> While there are a minority of irresponsible motorhome owners who will surreptitiously drain their grey water on a backroad when they think no one is looking, this is tantamount to fly-tipping and, if caught, they could face the full force of the law.


Well, yes .... in this crazy age we live in, when you can be fined more for leaving your wheely bin lid ajar than if you'd mugged someone in the street, I can _almost_ believe that .... !

But what about all those who wash their cars either in the street or in their drive ? And window cleaners?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Grey waste probs.*

 Buon giorno tutti,
:? a little dissapointing to see so many m/homers trying to justify their metods of dumping grey waste anywhere but the right place. On the other hand I must admit that on my last extensive visit to GB; at the 2008 Lincoln rally; I was never did find a single motorway service area that offered a campervan service point.
Perhaps it is time to ressurect a few tips to save on production of grey waste, and also save use of water.
Use plastic disposable plates instead of melanine or crockery when possible.
If using plates/utensils that need washing up, wipe off all excess grease/food particles and gunge with disposable kitchen wipe before washing in m/home sink.
If on campsite or area attrezzata use their washing up sinks and facilties.
Use microwave to heat up home pre-cooked frozen meals in disposable containers rather than hobs/ovens and thereby dirtying cooking utensils.
Pontification over :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Grey waste probs.*



eddied said:


> Use plastic disposable plates instead of melanine or crockery when possible.


Great advice. Let's fill land-fill sites with millions of plastic plates.

I don't know what it's like where you live, but here in Spain our toilet/basin/bath/washing machine waste all ends up going down the same pipe.

So dumping grey water down a drain is not a problem to me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

EddieD, you disapprove of some methods of disposal of grey water, no doubt on the grounds of pollution but advocate the use of disposable plates, the manufacture of which causes pollution. Swap one form of pollution for another. I do agree that disposal of grey water needs to be done in a responsible manner, I just think that there are alternatives to using an aire facility, which is just as well in the UK as they are few and far between. 

This illustrates an argument I made earlier which has been ignored. Grey water, when disposed of at an aire often goes down the same drain as the toilet waste, if at a rural aire then both probably go into the same septic tank which will be prevented from working by the detergents etc. in the water. If at an urban aire then both will end up in a mains sewer which is also not ideal. A better arrangement would be for the grey water to be dissipated in a soakaway which is similar to discharging along the bottom of a hedge, while toilet waste (chemical free) should go into a septic tank. This is exactly how both types of waste are disposed of in millions of rural households, in that case the quantities are much greater than we would produce and the same land is used repeatedly. Soil is a fantastic filter and neutraliser. The earth closet is a very effective toilet, now making a come back because the more recently invented water closet uses too much clean water which is a finite resource. That may surprise some city dwellers who think that it all goes down a pipe to be treated rendering it clean again. There are a range of plant and soil based solutions these days used very effectively to clean both toilet waste and grey water. 

So while I do appreciate that disposing of grey waste in public looks bad and will bring disapproval, I also think that, if done with some consideration it is no more harmful than using many aires. 

The point made earlier on about people washing cars and cleaning windows was well made, Alan.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Always puzzles me why some people get so hot under the collar on this issue. I mean what is grey water? A little organic matter, water and detergent. 
Now as has been stated window/car/motorhome washing equates to detergent down the drain. Should we not do this anymore? As for the organic matter, well every hedgerow in the country deposit tons of decaying vegetation at this time of year. Should we cut them down to prevent this.
discharging noxious waste? Fly tipping? :lol: yeah right!

Having said that look what it did to my horse!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Your horse must have rolled in it Clod! 8O :lol: :lol:

Not entirely meant to be humorous. :wink:

I would never let grey waste run out onto a pitch that someone else will be using after me, or throw it where anyone was likely to sit - or even walk! That's just consideration for others I guess! 

Otherwise, down the drain, under a hedge, around the geraniums etc., is not going to do any harm, and if it does not contain food waste from washing up (_or only tiny amounts after plates have been wiped with a paper towel_) it is unlikely to pong either.

Just another opinion. 

Dave


----------

